# Labor signs



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

So this is going to sound crazy, and it may be a super easy answer. My doe is due any time now. Her ligs are soft but not completely gone. Her udder hasn't filled in yet. She has had a "staring off into space pauses, I read it was "small contractions" online (correct me if I'm wrong). Today she is having them every few seconds. Is this anything???


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My doe does that for a week or two before kidding. Maybe they're like Braxton hicks? I think it can mean labor, but probably only coupled with other signs.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

That's what I figured, her ligs are almost gone I can just feel the out line a little bit of them. Her estimates due date was yesterday so maybe her udder will fill in a day or so. Also, she is pushing on everything more then she would normally. Sometimes she will rub against a wall on one side, turn around and push against the other side of her belly.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

One more question... I read online that the Rumen is on the left and kids on the right side. Is this true? Because I can feel a baby on each. (This is what happens when I over read online)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She might be in pre labor.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think we posted at the same 
Yes, it's true. Near the end though, the kids seem to take up all the room on both sides.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

Explain


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

I've learned many different view points of pre labor and they are all pretty different


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There are countless opinions and theories when it comes to goat keeping


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

And what is yours?


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

From the little I've told you about her signs


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a new question! Do kids become less active right before kidding or more?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Less active immediately before, in general. They'll start lining up for birth hopefully. 

Just like any other animal though, it's different for everyone, every pregnancy.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay, I'm wondering because her babies have been SUPER active the last month. And the past 2 days there has been minimal activity from them. Her ligs are nearly completely gone. Her milk has filled in for the most part. She hasn't began to have much discharge yet. She is a FF and this is only my second kidding  so I'm worried over everything.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

And this may make me sound stupid but it's something I've noticed today and it may mean absolutely nothing.. But her "rear" has became really wrinkly and loose. Is this something?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol!! Have you ever had children yourself? This is just part of being a mom. Every little thing could mean something, but it could also all mean nothing. Unfortunately until she's pushing we can't tell you anything definitively.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

Thankfully no! Because I'm only 17  I ask because there are sooo many different theories and thoughts on goats in labor that it turns my brain into mush!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Me too GCT! You could set up a baby monitor if you're really worried. Good luck!!


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm checking her throughout the night now! I'll update as soon as she delvers. Sadly, I do not love the waiting game


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

It's not really theories... It's just that every goat and every labor is different!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> It's not really theories... It's just that every goat and every labor is different!!


*Just like humans!

Someone asked me why I didn't know when my goat was going to have her babies. I told him I couldn't even tell when I myself was going to give birth!! Not even after I'd had some practice!

I think most mammals probably evolved to not show obvious signs, or they'd have predators lurking everywhere waiting for an easy meal.*


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

catharina said:


> *
> Someone asked me why I didn't know when my goat was going to have her babies. I told him I couldn't even tell when I myself was going to give birth!! Not even after I'd had some practice!
> *


Yeah. I had pre-labour with the works for two weeks - talk about tiring. The fact is that STILL no one knew - even with all the ultrasounds and God knows what else. Everyone has an opinion, but it's really up to when the baby has hit the right internal milestones, so who knows?

Good luck, it does, at least, sound close.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

Update!!!! So Dazzle is most likely going to deliver tonight. Her ligs are completely gone, she is talkative (she's always a quiet girl), and she is up/down and pacing, and her utter got HUGE! So praying I'll check in the night and she will be in labor, praying for no problems!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

She just got done!!! Two adorable bucks!!! She second baby (the white one) wasn't breathing or moving, but I stepped in after a while and rubbed it and moved it around to stimulate it and slowly it began to wake up!!


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

They are too cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!! Too cute, glad it went well.:clap:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Good work reviving that one! They are so precious! They sure look different from each other!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're beautiful! Congrats and great job!


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you all for helping out through her last few weeks of pregnancy!! Both boys and happy and healthy. Here is a picture of them this morning, I've decided on Rocky (left) and Balboa (right)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats and good work.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

Is this normal...







It's almost like her utter is completely empty. Babies don't seem to be nursing a lot. Should I get something?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are their tummies full? Can you get any milk out?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Did you try to milk some out? It doesn't look empty to me. When one of my does kids, I check to make sure the teats aren't plugged. Sometimes they are. If the babies are acting satisfied they probably have nursed when you weren't watching.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

Their tummies don't seem super full and I couldn't get any milk out. But they aren't acting hungry and are still going to the bathroom like normal once and a while they will walk over and nurse for a few seconds but I can't tell if they are getting anything. Which, if they weren't I figure they would be crying and trying to nurse on everything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be weighing them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.

What is your experience with milking? That udder is not empty.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

This is my first!! That's why I asked! All these web sites say so many different things. One said yes it's empty and one says it's just the shape  I know she isn't empty, my problem was is that I can't milk anything out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I find colostrum is hard to milk out. Does she stand for them to nurse or walk away?


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

I figured it would be, and she stands for them to nurse. They aren't weak and they are almost a day old so I figure they have to be getting something.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

See if you can find a video to show you how to milk. You have to put your fist so that your thumb and pointer are against the udder, bumping into it really. Then squeeze your thumb and pointer together and kind of work the pressure of your fingers down. If you haven't been around that, it is really different than you think. You aren't just squeezing and pulling down, you are "trapping" the milk at the top of the teat, so it can't go back up into the udder, and then working it out of the teat. 

If they are going to the bathroom, I'm sure that they are eating, but weighing them would give you peace of mind.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If her milk hasn't come in, they won't be gaining weight, which wouldn't be very encouraging. So long as they're active and going pee and poo regularly, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

I figured it out!! I've milked goats before but never with one who's teats are so small (less then half the size of my pinky) I just started working with it and I figured it out.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Good! Now you can stop worrying!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a doe named Pinky!


----------

